# hamachi + 2.6.35-r5 - OK only on CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

## paziu

hi all,

after overheating my head, I found out that the hamachi peer2peer is able to start ONLY with CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

it is not my favorite setting in the .config    :Confused: 

In any case, did anybody experienced this?

hamachi re-emerge did not help...

I will downgrade to 2.6.34 / 30 and see how it behaves, 

after loading the tun module, tuncfg 

oops after "hamachi start" ( CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=n )

```

Oct 25 14:21:22 localhost kernel: [   45.422637] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

Oct 25 14:21:22 localhost kernel: [   45.422640] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.758904] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000014

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] IP: [<f807182e>] tun_chr_open+0x52/0x6e [tun]

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] *pde = 00000000

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/virtual/misc/tun/uevent

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] Modules linked in: tun

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] Pid: 3804, comm: tuncfg Not tainted 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 #3 0WK833

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] EIP: 0060:[<f807182e>] EFLAGS: 00010286 CPU: 1

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] EIP is at tun_chr_open+0x52/0x6e [tun]

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] EAX: 00000000 EBX: f6b41650 ECX: 0000000c EDX: f6b41650

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] ESI: f6aee600 EDI: f8071cdc EBP: f6423e2c ESP: f6423e24

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] Process tuncfg (pid: 3804, ti=f6422000 task=f69204f0 task.ti=f6422000)

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] Stack:

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  f6aee600 c14c6334 f6423e48 c119e3f1 f690c5b8 00000000 f690c5b8 f708a340

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] <0> 00000000 f6423e68 c10aba61 f708a340 f6aee600 000000c8 f6aee600 f690c5b8

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] <0> 00000000 f6423e88 c10a80bb f6e57880 00000000 f6805000 f6e57880 f6aee600

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] Call Trace:

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c119e3f1>] ? misc_open+0xdf/0x133

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c10aba61>] ? chrdev_open+0x100/0x117

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c10a80bb>] ? __dentry_open+0x12f/0x218

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c10a823d>] ? nameidata_to_filp+0x2c/0x40

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c10ab961>] ? chrdev_open+0x0/0x117

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c10b1e00>] ? do_last+0x397/0x47b

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c10b2082>] ? do_filp_open+0x19e/0x42e

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c1181317>] ? might_fault+0x8/0xa

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c10a7e91>] ? do_sys_open+0x48/0xe4

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c1495dd6>] ? do_page_fault+0x224/0x252

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c10a7f6f>] ? sys_open+0x1e/0x26

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813]  [<c1002710>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] Code: 17 07 f8 e8 dc f6 ff ff 85 db 58 b8 f4 ff ff ff 74 27 c7 03 00 00 00 00 c7 43 04 00 00 00 00 64 a1 7c 94 7c c1 8b 80 a0 02 00 00 <8b> 40 14 f0 ff 00 89 43 08 31 c0 89 5e 70 8d 65 f8 5b 5e 5d c3

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] EIP: [<f807182e>] tun_chr_open+0x52/0x6e [tun] SS:ESP 0068:f6423e24

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.759813] CR2: 0000000000000014

Oct 25 14:21:42 localhost kernel: [   64.891731] ---[ end trace e60602404a0b4e24 ]---

```

i686/SMP/intel core2

hamachi = 0.9.9.9_p20-r5

Thanks!

UPDATE:

moved config to the following kernel trees:

2.6.34-gentoo-r11

and

2.6.35-gentoo-r11

in both cases hamachi starts good with CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=n

it does OOPS with  2.6.35-r5   ( did not test with r4 ot r6 )

UPDATE2

looks like OPENVPN does crap out on 2.6.35-r5 with CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=n ( it is also using TUN/TAP )

----------

